# ANH blood test



## littledot

Hi
Does anyone know what an ANH blood test is and what it's testing for please?
Thanks


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi littledot

It's actually an AMH test. It supposed to measure your egg reserves. Clinics use results towhen deciding on your treatment plan.

Hels x x


----------



## littledot

Thanks Hels! Makes sense now x


----------

